# Shop Fox VS Jet



## SerenityWoodWorks (May 24, 2013)

Are they the same? Looking at the Shop Fox W1758


----------



## jttheclockman (May 24, 2013)

SerenityWoodWorks said:


> Are they the same? Looking at the Shop Fox W1758


 
What is it??  Lathe , sander, tablesaw???  I think whenever you want tool reviews you really need to check out some of the woodworking magazines and sites where they do things like that. Just an opinion.


----------



## airborne_r6 (May 24, 2013)

No, Grizzly and Shop Fox are basically the same.
G0462 Wood Lathe With Digital Readout


----------



## SerenityWoodWorks (May 24, 2013)

Its a Lathe and the model was posted.. #W1758..Not looking for a reveiw...Just like the question states..are they the same? Thats all I was wanting to know. With as many turners as we have here on this site, it would be silly to not ask here.


----------



## davidbr (May 25, 2013)

*jet*

I have both and I like the Shop Fox but it is not as well made as the Jet. The Shop Fox does a good job and is well worth the money but I would give a little more and go with the Jet if It was my only lathe. That is just my opinion so take it for what it is worth.


----------



## jttheclockman (May 25, 2013)

SerenityWoodWorks said:


> Its a Lathe and the model was posted.. #W1758..Not looking for a reveiw...Just like the question states..are they the same? Thats all I was wanting to know. With as many turners as we have here on this site, it would be silly to not ask here.


 

Not everyone knows all the tools on the market by numbers. OK no review.I think you got your answer from Davidbr. Good luck.


----------

